# Fremont and White Bass



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

From some reports I was hearing that white bass was hitting by tight line. Anybody know what size sinker they are using? I am coming up tomorrow evening should arrive around 4pm and will fish till about 9pm. Also any Walleye back in the dam area?


----------



## catfishunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Sarge i do know people hve been catching white perch by tight lining up there have been up there my self have not herd anything about walleye.Last year the walleye were still at the dam as soon as the hook restriction came off would like to here your report when u get back plan on going up friday night or saturday moring


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Caught some nice whitebass on a 2 inch green twister today about 50 or so, went to the dam water was flowing to hard couldn't hook up with anything but carp and shad !! Walleyes may be there just need the water to go down a bit!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds good. by the end of this week, the fish should get even better!


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yea water will clear up and prolly drop a few inches

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

yep. going to head there saturday morn. at 6:30 am.


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

Went up yesterday did good..the river was running fast have to tight line..but got a cooler full of white bass & perch...


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

that's good. got pics? I haven't caught a white perch in years, in fact that was the first fish I ever caught.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

perch? At fremont?? Im guessing white if any but I didnt know they ran in there?? Do Explain! LoL


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

The one in my right hand is a lil over 16 inches

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a quick shout out yesterday I got 45 3 1/2 hours. All tight line just about every cast.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ERK419 (Apr 22, 2011)

What was you using for bait Sarge


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

I caught three small ones today off of red twist tail grubs and I was using a 3/4 oz sinker. I think it was alittle heavy bit that's just me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fishing4the Lamb said:


> I caught three small ones today off of red twist tail grubs and I was using a 3/4 oz sinker. I think it was alittle heavy bit that's just me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


only 3? how long were you out?


----------



## Fishing4the Lamb (Feb 11, 2013)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> only 3? how long were you out?


Three hours. I caught all three in the first hour and a half, and threw them back cuz they were only around thirteen inches each. I ended up catching some of my lures and sinkers I had lost to snags. I caught one on a pink floating jig head that I caught that day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry just saw this post I was using red floating jig heads and shiners with a 3/4oz sinker. 
Stayed till Saturday and left with over 100lbs of White Bass and Nice White Perch with One Walleye.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey sarge, how was Saturday? when were they biting? what where you using?


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just finished up catching 70 or 80 this afternoon... Very spotty until about 7:00pm hen they started lighting it up! If you didn't have a minnow on the hook you prolly wasn't going to catch one. Mostly white perch but you knew when you had a white bass! This week is going to be the peek so you better get out there and fish for them!!!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mostly caught them with some kind of red jig under a weighted bobber about 18" to 24". Jigin' it fast and slowly winding it in and make sure you watch the bobber!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

a float in a river? interesting...... I'd have to give that a try. usually they help me just get snagged more.


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Never got snagged one time while I was up there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

interesting.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We do it on the Ohio River all the time


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Redfox, did a big ole' boy give you 3 fish? If so, that was me.


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nope, we left at dark with a big fish basket full if them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fished there last night with the kids and we caught 5 total in 2 hours. Water is low and dirty.


----------

